# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Some things We miss....................

## Jim-Donna



----------


## Jim-Donna



----------


## jeannieb

Nice pictures! I like the one with the driftwood on the beach. Where/what is the picture of the wood house? 6th up from the bottom. Looks neat!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Ond day we went into old NANNY LAND! WOW the things in there. Here are a few pictures from our visit.
A note Jim and I desturbed NOTHING!! Everything was left as was and totaly in tact. RESPECT! We were told you used to be able to camp and stay there, and it was kind of a museam too. Nanny was well respected on the Island and you can read about her in Jamaica books. We could "SEE" in our ninds what it used to be like. We felt many deep feelings there. Note the dolphins in the picture of the sea.

----------


## jeannieb

Wow. You got some great pictures! Love the Singer sewing machine. Why do I always feel sad when I see broken, tossed away dolls? lol.

----------


## Rumghoul

Great pics Donna!  We were intrigued by Nanny Land too - good stories about her from Miss Millie.

----------


## HuskerJohn

I miss those deserted beaches of Treasure Beach too.  That old car in the 2nd to the last photo looks like an old Rolls Royce.

Thanks for the photos!

----------


## TizzyATX

Thanks for sharing Jim-Donna, really great photos!  I'm off to go and research Nanny now.  BLESS

----------


## Marko

wonderful Jim-Donna.......
where was that pic taken from Post #2 pic #5 inside with the Jamaican sitting in the building with the antiques?

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Rumghoul

I am wondering if that is Brother John Deere's place.  Jim and Donna have made reference to his place being very eclectic

----------


## Jim-Donna

YES thats Brother Johs house !
Look out TB were are comming BACK~~!!I am a HAPPY woman today!~~

----------


## TizzyATX

Did yall push the button??? Happy FOR you Donna  :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

YES SIR we did ! I still cannot believe it! We have NEVER been away from home on Christmas. Have you?

----------


## TizzyATX

Never!! But it's now on my bucket list.  What a gift!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeannieb

I am so happy for you guys! We have been to TB two times over the Holidays. Christmas, New Years and Boxing Day. You guys will have a blast. Everyone is out, excited, happy, good moods! There is always food cooking, drinks being drank and shared. You need to go to Black River on Christmas Eve. The town is alive with everyone buying last minute gifts. 

The best times we had in TB were over the holidays. One of my favorite memories was New Years Eve in Great Bay...there was a BIG artist playing at Jakes (his name escapes me now) but it was $ to get in so we sat on the beach and played his cd's and watched the fireworks at Jakes from afar. One of our worst nights in JA was also over the holidays but you win some and you lose some. You can email me if you want details...Just don't stick around if there's a big crowd. 

I so want to go back to Jamaica. I talk to our friends that are there and they make me "homesick". I find that I miss the people I have met, more than the scenery. 

I know you guys will have lots of fun. Please take pictures and post them for us. 

I see the love that you guys have for each other and it makes me smile.

----------


## limeex2

There was a picture of a young woman with a child. Do you recall her name? She worked at Button Beach when we were there. Very sweet caring woman.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Limeex2 That would be Kamara, with Tedron her son. She IS just SO SWEET~~

----------


## johng

Treasure Beach is a very cool spot. If you haven't already check it out!!!

----------


## Dwest

Oh boy. I recognize that view from the cottage at Sunset Beach Resort!  You just pulled my heart strings... I loved how close you are to the water there.  We were there end of February. Thanks

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Awesome pics...Thanks!

----------


## Islander

great photos of such a beautiful area of Jamaica.  We've travelled to Treasure Beach but have yet to stay there, today we started talking about a visit in September for our 10th anniversary  :Cool:

----------


## poolguywindsor

I have stayed in Treasure Beach 3 times and am way overdue to return!

----------

